# Nouvelle carte graphique pour Titanium...



## Membre supprimé 2 (11 Avril 2001)

Je viens de lire sur MacOSRumors, une rumeur (mais qui se vérifiera bien un jour) concernant l'annonce prochaine d'une évolution du titanium qui embarquerait une ATI RADEON Mobility ou une GeForce 2... ainsi qu'une baisse de prix !
Bien, très bien !
Je viens juste d'acheter le mien et j'ai longtemps hésité, du fait de la carte graphique...
En gros, ma question est de savoir s'il y aura un moyen de changer la carte graphique, de mettre une RADEON Mobility à la place de la RAGE ?
Peut-on enlever la carte graphique de la carte mère ?

merci d'avance.

Gildas.


----------



## Number One (11 Avril 2001)

Idem pour moi mais bon, si l'autre est conçue pour le Titanium, je voit pas le problème. Surement un petit tour chez le revendeur, et c'est bon. Enfin j'espère

------------------
@+ Number One

*++++Mac OS Forever++++*
#Guru of MacG


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (11 Avril 2001)

tu crois qu'un retour chez le revendeur peut permettre ça ? c'est pas comme des décodeurs numériques ...  ,-)
Je ne suis vraiment pas sur qu'il prendront l'échange, à moins qu'il soit assez conciliant, mais vu que les les modèles Rage Mobility risquent de disparaitre du catalogue, je ne vois pas trop comment ils pourraient argumenter pour obtenir une nouvelle machine !

croisons les doigts...
Sinon, il ne me restera plus qu'à revendre le mien pour en acheter un autre... (avis aux amateurs, guettez les petites annonces en fin de mois si vous voulez un titanium 400 / 256 Mo)

Gildas.


----------



## Number One (11 Avril 2001)

Je veux bien l'acheter (je rêve pas trop). Je sais pas si c'est facile, mais ça doit être possible ! Du moins par un revendeur.

------------------
@+ Number One

*++++Mac OS Forever++++*
#Guru of MacG


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (12 Avril 2001)

hé oui, c'est ça essuyer les plâtres avec un nouveau modèle chez Apple...

mais pour en revenir à cette rumeur, je la crois assez infondée... la rage mobility semble déja en fin de carrière et la geforce est un peu trop orientée jeu pour prendre sa place dans un modèle aussi pro que le Ti.


----------



## MarcMame (12 Avril 2001)

Je ne voudrait pas jouer les troubles fêtes mais à ma connaissance la carte video est integrée à la carte mère et non pas sur une carte amovible comme le processeur. Ce qui veux dire impossibilité d'upgrade de la carte vidéo sans changer la carte mère, donc de machine quoi...
Mais bon, je peux me tromper....


----------



## bacman (12 Avril 2001)

ll sera impossible de changer de controleur video lors de la sortie des
prochains titanium qui seront certainement équipés de la puce graphique GE force 
qui est déjà embarquée sur les portables pc haut de gamme

Vous pourrez bien sûr changer la carte mère ( plus de 10 000 frs ) comme le dit Marc Mame  qui ne se trompe pas 
par ici la TIL http://til.info.apple.com/techinfo.nsf/artnum/n88062


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (12 Avril 2001)

eh bien je connais un Ti 400 qui va bientot être en vente... si ça intéresse quelqu'un ?

merci de prendre contact...

Gildas.


----------



## Number One (12 Avril 2001)

Moi je change pas de machine juste pour une carte vidéo, ça vaut pas la peine !

------------------
@+ Number One

*++++Mac OS Forever++++*
#Guru of MacG


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (12 Avril 2001)

A mon avis la RADEON Mobility va quand même déchirer... et en ce qui concerne les applis graphiques et Mac OS X, je pense que ce ne sera pas du luxe... et je ne sais pas pourquoi mais quelque chose me dit, que la carte mère va subir un léger lifting pour intégrer le support AGP 4X...
Je pense aussi que pour des jeux tels Q3A ou Unreal Tournament ou ceux à venir tels Doom III et Halo... la Rage Mobility fera bien pâle figure...

encore une fois, tout cela reste à voir...

Gildas.


----------



## Gwenhiver (12 Avril 2001)

Non, ça c'est sûr, ils ne vont t'échanger le Titanium. En revanche, si l'architecture de la machine ne change pas, il ne devrait pas y avoir de problème pour acheter une des nouvelles cartes et remplacer l'ancienne (mais pas l'échanger non plus, faut pas réver)

------------------
_iMac DV+ (Summer 2000) 20Go/320Mo Mac OS 9.1 et X_


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (12 Avril 2001)

a priori ils ne parlent pas encore d'une nouvelle architecture mais l'ATI RADEON MOBILITY est tout de même AGP 4X alors que le titanium n'a pas encore intégré cette architecture il me semble...
Mais bon, il faut voir, le coup d'un changement de carte... et surtout ce qui est ennuyeux c'est de se retrouver avec une carte qui ne sert à rien... alors  qu'en revendant l'ordi pour en acheter un nouveau il n'y a pas ce probleme...
a voir !

Gildas.


----------



## Number One (12 Avril 2001)

Mais non, je disais un tour chez les revendeurs pour changer la carte ! De toute façon on est déjà en AGP 2x. Si c'est toujours de l'AGP 2x, je vois pas où serait le problème ? En tout cas je vends pas mon Ti !

------------------
@+ Number One

*++++Mac OS Forever++++*
#Guru of MacG


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (12 Avril 2001)

tu veux l'échanger la carte ou l'acheter ?
Si effectivement ils reprennent l'ancienne et te filent une nouvelle pour un prix assez honnête (genre un supplément pas éxorbitant), alors pourquoi pas...
Mais je ne sais pas si ça s'enlève aussi facilement que ça une carte vidéo sur un Ti !

Gildas.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (12 Avril 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Number One:
*Moi je change pas de machine juste pour une carte vidéo, ça vaut pas la peine 
*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Il se trouve que sur le Ti actuel, c'est vraiment le point (très) faible.
Surtout si on le destine à une utilisation vidéo numérique,
et surtout si MacOS X continue à être aussi exigeant en processeur graphique pour un simple redimensionnement de fenêtre...


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (16 Avril 2001)

Ha ben, ça tombe bien ces questions! Je me les posais justement car je possède un Powerbook Pismo 400 et j'ai bien l'intention de changer de machine... Mais bien sûr, la seule chose qui me fait changer d'avis actuellement est la carte graphique ATI du Titanium. Et dans ce cas, si Nvidia équipera les prochaines versions du Titanium je n'hésiterai pas un seul instant de vendre mon matériel pour acquérir une telle bête de course!

Y'a-t-il des dates annoncées pour ces changements? 

A+ - Cyril_


----------



## Number One (16 Avril 2001)

Pourquoi tout le monde ne croit qu'en NVidia ??? Je suis désolé, mais une bonne ATI tient parfaitement la comparaison face à la plus part des NVidia (sauf la 3, mais c'est une autre histoire) ! Pour ma part, je reste fidèle à ATI et quoi qu'on dise, c'est quand même une bonne marque

------------------
@+ Number One

*++++Mac OS Forever++++*
#Guru of MacG (and Only Mac)


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (17 Avril 2001)

Je n'ai rien contre ATI... elle me convient toujours sur mon Powerbook. Mais il est vrai qu'une petite mise à jour du matos serait un bon coup d'air frais! Je possède une GeForce DDR sur mon PC (!) et depuis quelques temps, NVIDIA tient le haut du pavé avec toute sa gamme de cartes graphiques...

Enfin bon, c'est une affaire de goût quoi!


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (7 Mai 2001)

Je confirme!!!
Il est imposible de changer la carte graphique car elle est soudee sur la carte mere.
La nouvelle carte graphique sera selon toute vraissemblance une Radeon Mobility avec 16MB de DDR 200.
Et effectivement il faudra modifier l'architecture interne de la carte mere pour qu'elle integre l'architecture de bus AGP4x
Moi j'aimerai que cela s'accompagne d'une plus haute resolution de l'ecran aussi

qu'en pensez vous??


----------



## bateman (24 Mai 2001)

oui!

une ati raedon mobility, ou une nvidia geforce 2 to go, comme ils disent.

le 20 juillet!

pendant qu'on y est, une question.
le tibook actuel gère deux écrans &gt; mais c'est du miroring, ou bien on peut afficher deux choses différentes.

les palettes sur le tibook, le document sur l'écran externe..

------------------
Loyal Fans


----------



## Number One (24 Mai 2001)

Ça peut être soit du monitoring soit de l'étendu.

------------------
@+ Number One

*++++Mac OS Forever++++*
#Guru of MacG (and Only Mac)


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (24 Mai 2001)

J'ai fait le test et il gère bien deux écrans différents. on peut donc mettre ses palettes sur l'un et le document sur l'autre.
C'est trop la classe.
Tant que j'y suis, quelqu'un saurait-il s'il existe un adaptateur pour relier un ecran LCD Apple (le 17" ou le 22") sur un TiBook ?


----------

